# Scottish Psalter, 1650



## JM (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm looking for articles (online) and book title suggestions that cover the Psalter, any suggestions?

Found a sermon with some interesting historical insight: SermonAudio.com - Why we should use the Scottish Psalter


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Apr 11, 2009)

You will note Mr. Silversides' presentation here is not a "sermon" but is listed as a "special event." I believe he gives periodic lectures on subjects requested by his congregation.


----------



## RTaron (Apr 11, 2009)

I like to pass this around as much as I can. It might be a lot of what Rev. Silversides says in the lecture you posted but it's nice to have the writen form.


----------



## JM (Apr 12, 2009)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> You will note Mr. Silversides' presentation here is not a "sermon" but is listed as a "special event." I believe he gives periodic lectures on subjects requested by his congregation.



Of course...


----------

